# Magazines - any way to bookmark the page youre on?



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

If I'm reading a magazine, switch to another app or two, then go back to my magazine, it takes me right to where I left off. However, I'm finding that if a day or so goes by and I go back to my magazine, it returns me to the beginning. This is hugely frustrating. Has anyone found a way to force a bookmark to preserve your reading position?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've noticed a similar thing with my newspaper.  If I leave it open it doesn't lose the article I was on, but if I go back to home and then open again, it just goes to the articles list.   On the eInk kindles, if I closed the newspaper, it would always open back up to where I left off just like a book does.  Hmmmm


----------

